# be quiet! Dark Base 700 dual Radiator



## Jens1989 (10. März 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich plane einen PC build.

Dabei würde ich gerne das Gehäuse be quiet! Dark Base 700 verwenden. Gefällt mir einfach.

Bei dem Gehäuse soll eine Montage eines 360er Radiators oben und frontal möglich sein.

Meine Frage auf die ich bisher keine Antwort gefunden habe:
Passen auch zwei 360er rein? Einer oben und einer in der Front.

Ich dachte dabei an: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Radiato 3x 120mm

Viele Grüße
Jens

Edit: Nach dem EKWB Konfigurator passt das. Kann dies jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Nacer (10. März 2019)

Hallo Jens, ich habe das dark-base in der white Edition.. Habe einen 360er top und einen 280er in der Front. Vom Platz her sollte auch ein 360er in der Front Platz finden.. Die Radiator Anschlüsse müssten aber sicher lich dann unten liegen, sonst gibt es ganz sicher probs mit dem top Radiator. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen.
LG


----------



## Jens1989 (10. März 2019)

Hallo Nacer, 
vielen Dank. Letzteres dachte ich mir schon.

Die Pumpe soll sowieso unten versteckt werden 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Nacer (10. März 2019)

Allerdings muss ich sagen das die Luftabfuhr/Zufuhr recht dürftig ist mit dem Gehäuse... Ich habe das noch nicht soo lange, kann auch sein das ich da noch ein wenig rumprobieren muss. Aber grad die Luftschlitze im Deckel sind wirklich dürftig ausgefallen.
Da stand wohl die Geräuschdämmung eher im Vordergrund.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. März 2019)

Das passt zwar rein, aber das Gehäuse ist nicht allzu gut für eine Wasserkühlung geeignet, da es über einen sehr restriktiven Airflow verfügt und man somit deutlich höhere Temperaturen erhält, als in einem luftigeren Gehäuse.


----------



## GMJ (10. März 2019)

Sieht man ja grundlegend bei allen Bequiet Gehäusen, dass oftmals die Besitzer die Lufteinlässe wegen dem restriktiven Flow nachbearbeiten.
Für WaKü mit Ansprüchen der Effektivität und Lautstärke würde ich von BQ Abstand nehmen.


----------



## pope82 (10. März 2019)

musst auch aufpassen bezüglich der dicke des radis oben. könnte sein dass der mit deinem mainboard bzw. dem ram kollidiert.


----------



## Nacer (10. März 2019)

Beim 360er ist das kein Problem. Nach hinten ist noch Luft.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. März 2019)

360er in der Front und 360er im Deckel passt. Es ist sogar ein wenig Platz oben dann. Wenn du einen 140er Hecklüfter benutzt ist weniger, ansonsten kannst du sogar die Anschlüsse oben nehmen beim Frontradiator. 



pope82 schrieb:


> musst auch aufpassen bezüglich der dicke des radis oben. könnte sein dass der mit deinem mainboard bzw. dem ram kollidiert.



das stimmt nicht, wichtig ist nur das man oben keinen 280er Radiator verbaut. Sonst kolidiert der Ram. Alles andere ist unwichtig



GMJ schrieb:


> Sieht man ja grundlegend bei allen Bequiet Gehäusen, dass oftmals die Besitzer die Lufteinlässe wegen dem restriktiven Flow nachbearbeiten.
> Für WaKü mit Ansprüchen der Effektivität und Lautstärke würde ich von BQ Abstand nehmen.



das ist auch so nicht richtig. Ich habe es wie gesagt live neben mir stehen und am Wochenende umgebaut. Die Temperaturen passen und die Lautstärke ist sehr gering. Leider wird diesbezüglich echt viel Quatsch in Foren geschrieben. 

p.s. ich nutze eine Wasserkühlung mit 2 360er Radiatoren in einem Dark Base 700. Kann dir also direkt aus meinem System berichten wenn du willst.


----------



## Nacer (10. März 2019)

@Danielneedles.
In welche Richtung blasen deine Lüfter der Radiatoren? Deck sowie Front. Hast etwas modifiziert an den Luft ein/auslässen?


----------



## GMJ (10. März 2019)

Und du hast dabei nichts an den Lufteinlässen vorne und oben geändert?
Beide Radis intake push?


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. März 2019)

meine Lüfter sind alle push montiert und im heck ist ein 140er der die warme luft wieder aus dem Gehäuse saugt. Ich habe nichts modifziert, die Deckenschlitze reichen vollkommen aus. Ich hab den Luftdruck gut gespürt beim hand unter Radiator halten im Deckel. 

Ich hatte selbst diese sorgen weil ich eben auch gelesen habe das Dark base ist dafür nix, aber ich habs trotzdem gewagt und muss sagen die Angst war umsonst.


----------



## GMJ (10. März 2019)

Also dann ist es entweder totaler Aberglaube oder seltsam, da wirklich soviele meinen, es wäre sehr restriktiv, sowohl Front als auch top.
Zugegeben: ich habe es nicht selbst, aber vorstellbar war es.
Dann würde ich fast sagen mach mal einen kleinen Bericht darüber, mit Temps und Konfiguration, damit der Irrglaube einfach mal aufhört [emoji106]


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. März 2019)

Der Aberglaube entsteht dadurch das viele Leute von sich aus direkt meinen das Gedämmte Gehäuse wärmer sind als andere. das kommt aber auch drauf an wo die Luft überall hinkommt und durch kommt. Außerdem geht der Mensch schon von alleine davon aus das die Luftschlitze im Deckel der Grund dafür sind das wenig Luft angesaugt werden kann. Deshalb werden eben solche Geschichten erzählt in Foren.  Ich hab meine Wasserkühlung als art Projekt zusammengebaut mit so wenig wie möglich Ausgaben und bin am Ende bei etwas über 400€ gelandet für eine bisher ganz ordentliche Kühlung von einer RTX 2080 Ti und einem I7 9700K. Ich hab sogar günstige Arctic P12 PWM PST Lüfter genommen, könnte sogar vom Platz her 6 stück pro Radiator verbauen, 3 vor und 3 dahinter um noch mehr Luftdruck zu erzeugen. Die Dinger sind auf 7v unhörbar im PC, erst auf 12v hört man langsam etwas Luft. 

Ich habe mich mit meiner Wasserkühlung so gegen fast alles gestellt was immer über Wasserkühlung behauptet wird und war bisher zumindest erfolgreich  

Foto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Idle hab ich Temperaturen von 23 Grad auf der GPU und 25 Grad auf der CPU. Unter Last nach ca 1 Stunde spielen hab ich 55 Grad GPU und ca 58 Grad CPU Temperatur


----------



## Nacer (10. März 2019)

Führst du die warme Luft ins Gehäuse von den Radiatoren oder drückst du sie Raus?  Das habe ich nicht eindeutig gelesen.


----------



## Jens1989 (10. März 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfreichen Tipps.
Ich werde die Komponenten dann nun bestellen 

Ich hatte auch vom angeblich mangelhaften Luftdurchsatz gelesen. Wollte es aber dennoch wagen. Das Gehäuse soll besonders gut gedämmt sein. Mir ist besonders wichtig, dass das System, trotz Leistung,  leise ist.



Danielneedles schrieb:


> p.s. ich nutze eine Wasserkühlung mit 2 360er Radiatoren in einem Dark Base 700. Kann dir also direkt aus meinem System berichten wenn du willst.


Das klingt gut. Welche Komponenten mit welchen Temps hast du denn?

Edit: Zu spät ^^


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. März 2019)

Nacer schrieb:


> Führst du die warme Luft ins Gehäuse von den Radiatoren oder drückst du sie Raus?  Das habe ich nicht eindeutig gelesen.



Ich sauge mit beiden Radiatoren die Luft von aussen an und drücke sie durch die Radiatoren. Der 140er Lüfter im Heck bringt die Warme Luft dann wieder aus dem Gehäuse raus.



Jens1989 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfreichen Tipps.
> Das klingt gut. Welche Komponenten mit welchen Temps hast du denn?



Radiatoren sind von Magicool. Die wurden überarbeitet und sind jetzt deutlich besser als früher. Haben auch sogut wie keine Rückstände mehr beim durchspülen. Als AGB / Pumpe ist es eine Magicool DCP450M geworden. CPU und GPU Block sieht man ja glaub, von EK beides weil Watercool zu lange Lieferzeiten hatte. Und Lüfter wie gesagt von Arctic. Ich musste nichtmal etwas unter die DCP als Dämmung bauen, ich hab die einfach mit runden Klettverschlüssen am Boden verklebt damit sie steht. Da vibriert nix und man hört auch nix vom PC. weder mit geschlossenen Seitenteilen noch komplett offen.


----------



## Nacer (10. März 2019)

Ok. Ich habe es momentan genau andersrum. Dann werde ich das mal probieren.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. März 2019)

Beim radiator oben scheiden sich etwas die Geister ob es nicht mehr bringen würde die Lüfter durch den Radiator ansaugen zu lassen. also quasi unter statt über den Radiator zu montieren. Aber ganz ehrlich, bei nem 7€ Lüfter der im Bundle sogar auf 5€ runter geht oder so kann man auch 3 über und 3 unter dem Radiator benutzen. Die kann man ja alle zusammen verbinden und über 1 oder 2 PWM Anschlüsse steuern.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

Ich halte persönlich nichts bei einem Wassergekühltem System von einer Dämmung, denn wozu dämmen wenn das ganze so ausgebaut werden kann das gar nicht erst ein Geräusch entstehen kann. Bringt ja auch nichts wenn man Tabletten schluckt und die Ursache der Beschwerden aber nicht behoben wird.

Mein Gehäuse hat keinerlei Dämmung und dennoch ist er lautlos und das sogar unter Last.
Mit Luftkühlung wo der Wärmeaustausch im Gehäuse stattfinden muss und nur eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten dazu bestehen ist es wieder was anderes.
Hierzu muss noch nicht mal auf extern mit einem Mora ausgewichen werden, denn ich bekomme mein Rechner mit den zwei intern verbauten Radiatoren auch mit nur 800 U/min meiner 5 Lüfter sogar mit nur einem 240 und 420er Radiator gut gekühlt. Dabei ist dann halt die Wassertemperatur etwas höher was aber bezogen auf CPU und GPU Temperaturnatur rein gar nichts ausmacht.

Die Dämmung ist in meinen Augen auch ein Witz, weil überall wo Lüfter verbaut werden besteht keine Dämmung und so können Geräusche der Lüfter immer noch entweichen. Heute zu Tage werden SSDs verbaut und man wird daher auch eher seltener HDDs verbaut haben die Geräusche verursachen und Pumpen können auch so entkoppelt werden das davon auch nichts zu hören ist.

Mit einer AIO wäre es wiederum wieder was anderes, da die Pumpen mit auf den Kühler oder Radiatoren sitzen und nicht entkoppelt sind.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. März 2019)

Du hast halt keine Ahnung und tust in jedem Beitrag deinen Quatsch kund. Du bist einer der Gründe warum soviel Mist über das Dark Base 700 und andere Gedämmte Gehäuse erzählt wird. Am Ende ist völlig egal ob man eine Dämmung hat oder nicht, weil es den Temperaturen halt doch nicht so schadet wie es immer behauptet wird. Ich würde das System so wie es jetzt ist, auch in einem ungedämmten Gehäuse lautlos bekommen. Da die Komponenten an sich lautlos sind. Die Frage ist ob man es auch merkt an den Tempearturen.

Aber ich bekomme ja die gelegenheit das zu testen. MItte der Woche landet ein Lian Li PC-O11 bei mir und dann wird alles umgebaut. Mal schauen ob es wirklich was bringt in den Temperaturen ohne Dämmung. Ich werde auf jedenfall berichten wenn das gewünscht ist.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Du hast halt keine Ahnung und tust in jedem Beitrag deinen Quatsch kund. Du bist einer der Gründe warum soviel Mist über das Dark Base 700 und andere Gedämmte Gehäuse erzählt wird. Am Ende ist völlig egal ob man eine Dämmung hat oder nicht, weil es den Temperaturen halt doch nicht so schadet wie es immer behauptet wird. Ich würde das System so wie es jetzt ist, auch in einem ungedämmten Gehäuse lautlos bekommen. Da die Komponenten an sich lautlos sind. Die Frage ist ob man es auch merkt an den Tempearturen.
> 
> Aber ich bekomme ja die gelegenheit das zu testen. MItte der Woche landet ein Lian Li PC-O11 bei mir und dann wird alles umgebaut. Mal schauen ob es wirklich was bringt in den Temperaturen ohne Dämmung. Ich werde auf jedenfall berichten wenn das gewünscht ist.


Fakt ist aber das mein Gehäuse keine Dämmung verbaut hat und lautlos ist, wieso sollte ich dann eine Dämmung verbauen?!
Zudem kannst du gerne andere Meinung sein, was in meinen Augen genau solch ein Quatsch ist!

Habe auch nirgendwo was geschrieben das wir gleicher Meinung sein müssen. 
Habe seit 1984 mit PCs zu tun und ich habe auch meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit und ohne Dämmung sammeln können und deshalb werde ich auch davon berichten wie *ICH* dazu stehe!

Es hat auch absolut nichts mit irgendeiner Temperatur was zu tun, wo ich keine Geräusche verursache und schon von Anfang an darauf baue brauche ich auch nichts zu dämmen... kannst du 1+1 rechnen? Dann sollte es normalerweise auch einleuchtet sein... wo keine Geräusche, wieso dämmen... wäre ja dämlich was dämmen zu wollen wenn das ganze auch so verbaut werden kann das erst gar keine Geräusche entstehen.

Und nochmal, ich unterscheide zwischen Wasserkühlung und Luftkühlung und bei einer Wasserkühlung kannst dir auch Radiatoren 3 KM weit entfernt im Garten oder Balkon aufstellen, so das alles flexibler ist als bei einer Luftkühlung wo eine Dämmung ggf, Sinn ergeben würde. Das ganze kann aber auch so verbaut werden das ausreichend Kühlfläche vorhanden ist, dann müssen alle Lüfter nicht so schnell laufen und bei gleicher Kühlleistung sind sie nicht zu hören. Dann muss ein Radiator auch nicht 3 KM entfernt aufgestellt werden. 

Anscheint hast du absolut keine Ahnung von modulare Wasserkühlung, denn Pumpen sind so leise wenn sie entkoppelt werden das sie lautlos sind. Pumpen müssen auch nicht mit voller Drehzahl laufen und meine Pumpe ist zwar dann mit voller Drehzahl leicht hörbar aber immer noch nicht laut. Mit niedrigster Drehzahl habe ich ein Durchfluss von 65 l/s und dabei ist sie nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören, so das volle Drehzahl nur zum befüllen und entlüften notwendig ist. Lüfter sind genauso leise oder gar lautlos wenn ausreichend Kühlfläche verbaut ist. Laufwerke können mit SSDs ersetzt werden und wozu muss dann noch eine Dämmung vorhanden sein?!

Das Geld für ein gedämmtes Gehäuse kann man sich daher sparen und anderweitig mit rein stecken.

Aus diesem Grund vergiss mal diesen ganzen Misst mit einem gedämmtes Gehäuse wenn es sich um ein Wassergekühltes System handelt.
Dein ganzen Stuss kannst von mir aus weiter geben wenn es sich um ein Luftgekühltes Gehäuse handelt. Wobei auch hier heutzutage das ganze sehr leise wenn auch nicht lautlos verbaut werden kann und daher selbst mit Luftkühlung nicht immer das Gehäuse gedämmt sein muss.

Es kommt noch dazu das überall wo Lüfter verbaut werden nichts mit Dämmung ist und daher nicht grundlos oft auch Dämmung für den oberen Bereich mit geliefert wird(sofern oben keine Lüfter verbaut werden).


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. März 2019)

Du kannst dir deine Erfahrung sonstwo hinstecken. Nur weil du hier einen auf experte machst und schon ewig mit pcs zutun hast, hast du nicht bei allem Recht. Ich bin gespannt was nächste Woche rauskommt wenn meine Komponenten in das ungedämmte Gehäuse wandern, ich würde mich totlachen wenn die Temps sich nicht verbessern und damit bewiesen wurde das du nur Quatsch erzählst.

Soll dir glauben wer will, ich tu es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Du kannst dir deine Erfahrung sonstwo hinstecken. Nur weil du hier einen auf experte machst und schon ewig mit pcs zutun hast, hast du nicht bei allem Recht. Ich bin gespannt was nächste Woche rauskommt wenn meine Komponenten in das ungedämmte Gehäuse wandern, ich würde mich totlachen wenn die Temps sich nicht verbessern und damit bewiesen wurde das du nur Quatsch erzählst.
> 
> Soll dir glauben wer will, ich tu es jedenfalls nicht.


Schön das du auch noch beleidigend wirst.. dann erzähle mir mal was bei meinem System mit Dämmung besser wäre? Ok meinem Rechner kann es kalt sein, daher wäre vielleicht eine Dämmung besser...


----------



## claster17 (10. März 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ich habe es wie gesagt live neben mir stehen und am Wochenende umgebaut. Die Temperaturen passen und die Lautstärke ist sehr gering.



Von welchen Temperaturen und Lüfterdrehzahlen reden wir hier? Die ganze Angelegenheit ist extrem subjektiv, denn was für manche als leise durchgeht, empfinde z.B. ich als sehr störend.

Dass Dämmung je nach Gehäuse einen deutlichen Unterschied macht, sehe ich an meinem DarkBase900. Erst nach Bearbeitung von Deckel und Front wurde es kühler (33°C Wasser) und gleichzeitig deutlich leiser (6x NF-A14 @ 500rpm). Das entspricht in etwa dem Standardgehäuse mit offener Tür und ohne Deckel.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

Habe selbst mal im Jahr 2003 oder 2004 ein Gehäuse vom Rechner meines Sohnes gedämmt. Damals hoffte ich sein Rechner auch leiser zu bekommen, denn zu der Zeit wurden noch 80er Lüfter vorne und hinten verbaut und die Grafikkarte erreichte bis zu 92°C und war alles andere als leise. Selbst der Sella Kühler mit einem 90er Lüfter war nicht so leise. Hatte Probleme das Dämmmaterial überall zu verbauen, aber mit etwas drücken und ziehen ging es doch dann irgendwie. Der Rechner war dann auch etwas leiser, aber nicht in einem Sinn wo wir von einem Wau Effekt sprechen. Die Lüfter waren damals so laut das es auch nichts mehr ausmachte das HDDs verbaut waren.

Bis 2016 habe ich selbst noch Luftkühlung verbaut.

Dabei konnte ich vorne ein Lüfter verbauen, am Seitenteil eines und hinten sowie oben noch zwei Lüfter.
Mit den ganzen Lüfter konnte ich Drehzahlen bis 800 U/min halten. Die zwei CPU Lüfter liefen mit bis zu 1150 U/min und die Grafikkarte lief mit etwa 1200 U/min. Auch wenn das System nicht lautlos war bin ich dennoch sehr zufrieden gewesen da der Rechner vom Geräuschpegel noch nicht so laut war und die Temperaturen auch gut gehalten wurden. Das Gehäuse war auch nicht gedämmt.

Mit meiner Wasserkühlung laufen die Lüfter nur mit 500 U/min unter Last, dabei kann ich 30°C Wassertemperatur halten. Ich könnte sogar noch weiter runter gehen, da ich von der Wassertemperatur noch Spielraum habe. Ansonsten ist meine Pumpe sehr gut entkoppelt und auch nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören. Das einzige was ich sehr leise raus rauschen höre sind die zwei HDDs die ich noch verbaut habe.  Aber auch nur sobald im Raum kein Fernseher mehr läuft und sich niemand mehr mit im Raum befindet und es absolut leise ist. Ich habe auch mal zum Test beide HDDs abgeklemmt und ich konnte nichts mehr aus meinem Rechner hören. Da ich mit meinem Rechner bei uns in der Wohnküche, also Wohnzimmer bin ist immer den ganzen Tag was los so das ich von meinem Rechner in dieser Zeit nichts hören kann. Die Lüfter laufen auch mit Idle nur mit 320 U/min und die vom Mora sind dabei sogar ganz aus.

Leider bin ich noch auf meine HDDs abhängig und die SSDs sind mir als Datengrab zu teuer, so das ich SSDs nur als Systemplatte und eine als Spielplatte mit verbaut habe.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. März 2019)

Was für ein Theater hier. Zu einem gewissen Grad habt ihr zwar beide recht, aber Dämmung kategorisch als zwecklos zu bezeichnen ist genauso falsch wie sie als nicht restriktiv zu bezeichnen. Arctic P12er auf 7v müssten etwa im Bereich 800-1000 Umdrehungen sein, liege ich richtig? Jedenfalls ist kein Lüfter, egal welcher, auf diesen Drehzhalen unhörbar, zumindest für mich nicht und für viele andere Nutzer auch nicht. Hier macht sich dann die Dämmung bemerkbar, man hört sie dann eben doch nicht. Höhere Drehzahlen und damit höhere Leistung bei niedrigerem Schall. Klingt erstmal gut. Jetzt kommt aber das Gegenargument, denn niemand kann ernsthaft behaupten, dass die kleinen Öffnungen bei den Dark Base Gehäusen nicht den Airflow bremsen. Jetzt hat Danielneedles aber Lüfter mit gutem statischen Druck und für eine Wasserkühlung hohen Drehzahlen, sodass das Problem halbwegs abgemildert wird. Und durch die Dämmung erstmal unhörbar, so weit so gut. Im Gegenzug gibt es aber genügend Berichte aus der Praxis vor allem im Luxx, wo eine bauliche Veränderung teilweise 10°C gebracht hat, komisch, nicht? Damit wird der Schall natürlich nicht mehr so gut gebrochen, aber durch den deutlich niedrigeren Widerstand steigt die Frischluftversorgung soweit an, dass der Nutzer seine Lüfterr deutlich niedriger drehen lassen kann. Dazu muss man allerdings sagen, diese Veränderungen waren ziemlich extrem, die Lüfter erhalten quasi direkt Frischluft und siend vor allem deutlich zu sehen. ich persönlich sehe meine Lüfter ja gerne und hätte mit sowas kein Problem, andere mögens eben nicht. Geschlossene Fronten sind nunmal restriktiv, da sowieso wenig Luft reinkommt, kann man auch gleich ne Dämmung einbauen, dann hört man die 1000 Umdrehungen wenigstens nicht so stark. 
Zusammengefasst, mein Rat an den TE wäre: wenn dir das Case gefällt, kannst du es problemlos behalten, aber mit einem anderen, mehr auf Belüftung gesetzetn Design und all dessen optischen Aspekten gehts besser.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

Meine Noctua sind erst ab 800 U/min leise raus zu hören.
Mit 1000-1100 U/min sind zwar dann schon hörbar, aber ich empfinde sie dann immer noch nicht als laut.
Mit voller Drehzahl von 1500 U/min sind sie sehr laut.

Auf diese Drehzahlen komme ich aber normalerweise nicht, so da sich sie mit bis zu 500 U/min noch nicht raus hören kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man aus dem Bilder gut sehen kann bin ich hierbei bei etwa 29-30°C Wassertemperatur. 
Ich könnte daher mit der Drehzahl noch weiter runter gehen. In einem Test mit nur 350 U/min hatte ich eine Wassertemperatur von etwa 35°C +/- was in diesem Sinn auch noch möglich wäre.

Keine Ahnung ob die Arctic Lüfter heute besser sind, aber vor einigen Jahren hatte ich einen mit 120mm gekauft was ich nur einmal einbaute und wieder direkt ausbaute, da mir der Lüfter zu laut war. Andere Lüfter sind mit niedriger Drehzahl zwar leiser gewesen, aber manche hatten auch Geräusche aus dem Lager bei niedriger Drehzahl weshalb ich diesmal auf Noctua Lüfter gesetzt habe.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. März 2019)

Naja, jeder hört anders, ich persönlich habe die A12x25 bei 600 noch geradeso hören können (hab die Lüfter für ein mobiles System hier), die Eloops im Hauptsystem waren bei 600 deutlich genug zu hören (laut ist was anderes, sie waren schon sehr leise, aber hörbar ist halt zuviel). 
@IICARUS: Du hast auch einen Mora, damit bist du auch in einem ganz anderen Bereich als die anderen hier mit ihren internen Radiatoren, natürlich sind deine Temperaturen entsprechend besser.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

Bin halt der Meinung das man Radiatoren nicht zu knapp bemessen sollte, sonst ist man am ende nachdem so viel Geld ausgegeben wurde auch etwas enttäuscht wenn das Ergebnis besser erwartet wurde. Aber das muss jeder für sich am ende entscheiden können. Mein Sohn sein Rechner ist zwar nicht laut, aber dennoch nicht lautlos. Ist ihm aber egal, da er alleine im Zimmer ist und unter Last ehe Kopfhörer auf hat.


----------



## GMJ (10. März 2019)

So, und genau das ist doch der Punkt. Lautstärke und Leistung bzw die Erwartung daran, sind doch alles subjektive Dinge. Ich möchte auch keinen 1000rpm Lüfter mehr neben mir haben, hat mir früher aber auch nichts ausgemacht.
Ich denke es ist rechtens, darauf hinzuweisen, dass man ggfs mit schnelleren/lauteten Lüftern und/oder höheren Wassertemperaturen/Bauteiltemperaturen leben müsste, alles weitere entscheidet jeder für sich selbst.
Mir wären 60° bei Last auch tendenziell zuviel, aber angenommen die Wassertemperaturen sind schon bei 40, wären 20k nicht verwunderlich.
Wir können auch lange darüber debattieren, alle Fakten kennen wir trotzdem nicht. Manchmal ist eben probieren auch besser als studieren.
Ich denke nur auch, dass sich manche ein System zusammenbauen, von dem sie sich wünschen die eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu erhalten, und dies dann wegen Enttäuschung wieder aufgeben. Bei diesen Systemen machen aber soviele kleine Details schon eine Menge aus. So einfach sagen mit dem Gehäuse und den Radiatoren klappt das 1a, geht nicht immer.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

Bei Wasserkühlung ist auch bekannt das manches auch erst im Nachhinein noch dazu kommt, denn bei mir war anfangs der Mora und der Aquaero 6 nicht mit eingeplant und beides kam auch erst später dazu. Habe daher zwar schon einiges an Geld ausgegeben, aber nicht alles auf einmal.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. März 2019)

Anfangs ist ja meistens nicht allzu viel eingeplant, nach ner Weile wird dann aber doch ne ganze Menge draus, und manchmal hört das alles nie auf.


----------



## Jens1989 (11. März 2019)

Na da habe ich ja was los getreten. ^^

Welches Case würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen?
Kann ein Sichtfenster haben, ist aber kein Muss.
ATX Formfaktor und das ganze System muss am Ende leise sein.


----------



## JonnyWho (11. März 2019)

Jens1989 schrieb:


> Na da habe ich ja was los getreten. ^^



du hast da nix losgetreten. Es sind nur die üblichen Verdächtigen die einfach hier vorgeben Experten zu sein aber in Wirklichkeit halt doch keine Ahnung davon haben. Du willst doch jetzt nicht allen ernstes über das Gheäuse nachdenken nur weil ein oder zwei Spinner hier ( die dafür sogar bekannt sind ) eine andere Meinung zu dem Thema haben? Du hast dich meiner Ansicht nach im falschen Forum informiert.

Ich habe ( siehe sig ) auch das Dark Base 700 und darin auch eine Wasserkühlung verbaut. Das ganze wird wie Daniel bereits beschrieben hat sehr leise und kühl. Die Temperaturen bei mir sind unter Last nach 2 Stunden Spielen bei GPU 58 Grad und CPU kommt auf ca 60 Grad manchmal auch 62. Das ganze läuft auf der internen Lüftersteuerung mit Stufe 2 was ca einer Lüftergeschwindigkeit von 900 RPM entspricht. Das wird von KEINEM hier als laut empfunden weil es nicht zu hören ist wenn man mit dem Ohr DIREKT am Lüfter ist. Man hört NICHTS! *ACHTUNG!* die meisten flippen hier bei 900 RPM aus weil sie davon ausgehen das der Lüfter dann störend zu hören sein MUSS, dieses denken ist FALSCH! Es gibt viele Lüfter die auf 900 RPM unhörbar sind !

Du kannst bedenkelnlos beim Dark Base 700 zuschlagen, ohne Probleme. Bitte mach nicht den Fehler und glaub nur IICARUS, den kann man bei Wasserkühlung nicht ernst nehmen weil er absolut keine Ahnung davon hat. Und GMJ treibt sich in allen Foren rum, da kommt selten  mal was rüber das stimmt. Aber natürlich entscheidest am Ende du, wenn du ein anderes Gehäuse willst schlag zu, aber bitte schieb nicht die Meinungen von Usern die das System hier neben sich stehen haben in eine Schublade wie es andere tun. IICARUS und GMJ könnten ja mal bei mir vorbeikommen und sich davon überzeugen das das ganze leise und Kühl ist. Aber stattdessen erzählen sie halt ihren Schwachsinn rum und machen Kaufberatungen die auf Lügen basieren. Wers nötig hat.

Ich wünsch dir viel erfolg bei deinem Zusammenbau und wenn du weitere Fragen zum Dark Base 700 hast und der internen Wasserkühlung melde dich gerne via PN. Du wrist merken das ich wesi wovon ich rede. Denn ich gehe stark davon aus in ca 30 Minuten wird mein Ruf von den üblichen Verdächtigen hier mal wieder untermauert werden.


----------



## Gast20190527 (11. März 2019)

claster17 schrieb:


> Von welchen Temperaturen und Lüfterdrehzahlen reden wir hier? Die ganze Angelegenheit ist extrem subjektiv, denn was für manche als leise durchgeht, empfinde z.B. ich als sehr störend.
> 
> Dass Dämmung je nach Gehäuse einen deutlichen Unterschied macht, sehe ich an meinem DarkBase900. Erst nach Bearbeitung von Deckel und Front wurde es kühler (33°C Wasser) und gleichzeitig deutlich leiser (6x NF-A14 @ 500rpm). Das entspricht in etwa dem Standardgehäuse mit offener Tür und ohne Deckel.



schade das es einfach zu viele Leute gibt die überhaupt keine Ahnung von der materie haben. Es gibt Lüfter auf dieser Welt die hörst du maximal auf höchstdrehzahl und darunter nicht. Du kannst also garnicht davon ausgehen das ein Lüfter für dich störend ist weil du nicht weist wie er sich verhält. Du kannst das auch nicht an RPM festmachen. 

Ob mir hier bestimmte Leute glauben oder nicht ist mir total egal, ich finde es nur traurig das man andere die das wissen nicht haben von seinem falschen Wissen überzeugen will. Das ist ein sehr trauriges Bild, aber PCGH ist dafür ja sowieso bekannt. Wenn ihr mal in der Gegend von karlsruhe seid sagt bescheid, dann dürft ihr mal reinschnuppern in meinen PC und werdet neidisch anerkennen das ich ein super silent system habe in einem Gedämmten Gehäuse bei guten Temperaturen. 

Leider hab ich kein dB Messer, sonst würde ich nen Video machen. Aber selbst dann würden dem ein oder anderen irgendwelche dummen Sprüche einfallen warum ich im unrecht bin und er im recht ist. Echt schade was ihr hier abzieht. Da hofft man nur das die Fragenden sich auf die richtigen Informationen berufen.


----------



## GMJ (11. März 2019)

Wow, du (@JonnyWho) bist ja mal richtig freundlich?
Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich mit dir zu tun hätte oder was dich zu einer Aussage bewegt, dass bei mir selten was bei rüber käme. Who cares...


----------



## JonnyWho (11. März 2019)

Ach komm, was willst du denn mit der Aussage hier jetzt beweisen? Du treibst dich doch überall rum, dich sieht man bei HWLUXX, bei Computerbase und vermutlich biste auch bei Aquacomputer im Forum unterwegs. Und überall gibst du Tipps und Hilfen die oftmals unlogisch und lächerlich sind. Du bildest dir ein Urteil ohne die Fakten oder Daten zu kennen und behauptest einfach mal das andere falsch liegen.  Eure Verallgemeinerung hier spottet wirklich jeder beschreibung. Komm doch mal bei mir vorbei oder erkundige dich richtig, dann wirst du dich wundern. 

Das Problem ist doch das Menschen wie du und andere hier direkt aufschreien wenn sie mal über 500 RPM lesen weil das ist ja IMMER TOTAL LAUT und wenn man das wort Gedämmt liest kotzt man auch direkt ab weil es ja EXTREM WARM IST BEI JEDEM... Das kommt davon weil man schlicht und ergreifend keine ahnung hat. Keine gedämmten Gehäuse bisher gekauft hat weil die ja eh kacke sind und keine Lüfter die mit mehr RPM drehen erlebt hat weil die ja laut sind.

Ihr geht schlichtweg davon aus das ihr immer im recht seid und das wollt ihr auch anderen rüberbringen und beratet deshalb falsch. Ich kann mich garnicht mehr daran erinnern wieviele Fachidioten mir erzählt haben ich bekomme im Dark Base 700 meine Komponenten nicht kühl mit 2 Radiatoren a 360mm... oder das es nicht passen würde. Und am Ende hätte ich wegen diesem blöden Gequatsche keine Wasserkühlung gemacht bis ich dachte pfeif drauf, ich probiers.


----------



## GMJ (11. März 2019)

Beweisen will ich gar nichts, mich stört einfach nur dein Ton. Ich habe einen HWLuxx Account, und wo ist das Problem daran?
Ich habe kein CB Account und auch kein AC Account, das AC Forum lese ich als Gast nur selten, meistens nur wg. bestimmten Produkten/Problemen.

Darum verstehe ich nicht, was dich dazu führt meine Tipps/Hilfen/Beiträge als unlogisch oder lächerlich abzustempeln. Deine Sätze kann man auch lesen, ohne Dauer-Großschreibung zu verwenden, aber trotzdem wüsste ich nicht wo ich einen "Kotzanfall" wegen gedämmten Gehäusen bekomme. Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass Lüfter über 500rpm laut sind, unterm Strich ist das sowieso subjektiv. Und ich beharre bestimmt nicht auf meinen Aussagen, ich sehe nur ein Forum gerade dazu da, auch miteinander zu diskutieren, aber deine schroffe Haltung mir gegenüber empfinde ich nicht mehr als Diskussion.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (11. März 2019)

GMJ schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber immerhin haben wir jetzt mehr Einblick in deine Vorkenntnisse und deinen Anspruch. Wir können ja nunmal alle nicht hellsehen.
> Das Dark Base 700 ist , wie viele andere Gehäuse von BeQuiet leider auch, sehr restriktiv, da die Luftzufuhr dermaßen eingeschränkt ist, dass die meisten am Gehäuse nacharbeiten, um die Radis überhaupt vernünftig(er) betreiben zu können.



diese Antwort habe ich unteranderem von dir in meinem Beitrag erhalten und habe deshalb nach einiger Überlegungszeit auch beschlossen erstmal von einer Wasserkühlung abstand zu nehmen. Du warst zwar nicht der Hauptpunkt aber mit ein Punkt. Dann habe ich mir das angesehen bei einem Arbeitskollegen heute und habe gemerkt das diese Aussage falsch ist.  Ich glaube auch nicht das es ihm darum ging das du bei HWLUXX angemeldet bist, sondern er nur sagen wollte du bist überall unterwegs was ja auch stimmt. Du hast mir sogar selbst den Tipp geben mich dort mit Profis zu unterhalten und dort bist auch wieder dann du dabei. 

Am Ende sollten wir uns alle einig sein das Wasserkühlungen immer unterschiedlich sind und man auch keine allgemeine Meinung dazu haben kann bzw darf. Jeder entscheidet was für ihn wichtig ist. Wasserkühlungen sind auch oftmals nur Spaß an der Freude und der Basteldrang, nicht wirklich wichtig für Effizienz oder co. Es ist am Ende einfach das Hobby PC. Ich würde dem TE hier raten sich an die Leute zu halten die eine interne Wasserkühlung in einem Gehäuse das er sich wünscht haben, das kann man auch notfalls via PN dann mischt sich keiner ein. Diese Jungs und Mädels können dann auch am besten die Fragen beantworten weil sie es direkt am eigenen Home PC erleben und nachspielen können.

Euer kleiner Streit hier ist total kindisch und unnötig. Da sich der TE am Ende selbst entscheidet was er tut und ihr daran auch nichts ändern werdet. Man sollte nur die bestmögliche Beratung abgeben oder alternativ einfach schweigen.


----------



## LastManStanding (11. März 2019)

Nach oben hin ist die Luftabfuhr ziemlich mager. Richtig "gut" ist das Gehäuse nicht für Wasserkühlungen geeignet, vor allem wenn es vele Radiatoren werden,  da es auch recht eng werden kann besonders nach oben.

Edit:
Mein bester Freund hat das Dark Base 700 von mir bekommen. Im Corsair Graphite zuvor konnte er mit dem 7600K den MSI eigenen UEFI internen Boost auf 4,2Ghz voll ausfahren und hatte mit dem Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 keine Probleme was die CPU temp angeht ca 60-70°C irgendwie sowas. Jetzt mit dem Dark Base 700 Ist bei Absolut identischen Settings Lüfter RPM und Hardware und gleicher einbausposition im Deckel ausblasend, bequem 15°C mehr unter last. Es reicht auf jedenfall dafür das der UEFI interne Boost schon nach wenigen Minuten die Temp so hoch werden lässt das er wieder von 4,2 auf 3,8 Runtertaktet und immer noch höher als vorher liegt mit seinen Temperaturen als im Alten Gehäuse.
Neue Montage des Kühlers auf dem Board und Erhöhung der Gehäuselüfter Drehzahl brachten nur mäßige erfolge.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (11. März 2019)

200 Leute haben 200 Meinungen. Deshalb auch mein rat an den TE sich direkt mit Menschen die das System so aufgebaut haben in Verbindung zu setzen.


----------



## Nacer (11. März 2019)

Ich kann das Statement von LastManStanding so nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe einen 360er oben im Dark-base 700 verbaut.Die Lüfter drehen mit ~1000u/min. Habe eine zukühlende CPU-TDP von 220W. Und komme bei weitem nicht auf diese Temps. Sein beschriebenes System hat eine CPU-TDP von gerade einmal 91Watt mit einem 240er Radiator.

200 Leute, 200 Meinungen 

LG


----------



## Sinusspass (11. März 2019)

Zum einen sind 1000 Umdrehungen ziemlich viel, da hat man nunmal außer bei exorbitantem Stromverbrauch (wozu 220w noch nicht zählen) keine hohe Wassertemperatur, solange die Lufttemperatur stimmt, zum anderen sind Cpus intern anders aufgebaut. Mein 7700k lief früher (ungeköpft) im idle auf 35°C, der alte Xeon eines Freundes erreicht diese Temperaturen unter Volllast mit über 100w Verbrauch, trotz deutlich niedrigerer Radiatorfläche.


----------



## pope82 (11. März 2019)

wenn man interne radiatoren verbauen und maximalen wakü-support will gibt es definitiv gehäuse die besser geeignet sind (oder besseren airflow für ne lufkühlung bieten).
aber wo ein wille ist ist immer auch ein weg. ich hatte lust auf das gehäuse und ebenso viel lust auf basteln.
deswegen hab ich im dark base 700 2 kühlkreisläufe für graka und cpu. kühlung extern über 2 moras. der airflow im gehäuse ist mir somit bums ....


----------



## Jens1989 (22. März 2019)

So. Es ist nun passiert. Ich habe den PC heute zusammengebaut.

Ich blicke leider bei den Einstellungen der Drehzahlen nicht ganz durch.

Lüfter am Radiator nach Wassertemperatur. Im Idle drehen die kaum. Wassertemperatur bleibt schön bei 30 Grad.

Ich habe eine EK waterblock DDC 3.2 Elite PWM.
Auf welchen PWM Wert muss sie gestellt werden? Wie finde ich da den passenden Wert?

Vollgas ist recht laut und sicherlich auch nicht sinnig.
Macht es Sinn diese auch an die Wassertemperatur zu knüpfen?


----------



## Sinusspass (22. März 2019)

Pumpen stellt man immer auf einen festen Wert ein, alles andere macht eigentlich keinen Sinn. Dabei gilt wie bei Lüftern: So langsam wie möglich, so schnell wie nötig.
Dazu eine kleine Erklärung: Wasserkühler brauchen einen gewissen Mindestdurchfluss, um ihre Wirkung voll entfalten zu können (hat was mit turbulenten Strömungen zu tun, wäre jetzt nur ne riesige wall of text, das zu erklären); üblicherweise liegt dieser Durchfluss im Bereich 30l/h. Ein (bedeutend) höherer Durchfluss bringt wenig bis gar nichts, je nach Kreislauf kann es sogar Nachteile haben. Hohen Durchfluss braucht man nur, wenn man viele starke Wärmequellen direkt hintereinander hat, z.B. 2 Grafikkarten und eine HEDT-Cpu hintereinander, da kühlt man die letzte Komponente mit recht warmem Wasser, wenn der Durchfluss niedrig ist, bei sehr hohem Durchfluss strömt das Wasser logischerweise schneller durch und nimmt im Verhältnis zum Volumen weniger Wärme auf, sodass nachfolgende Komponenten mit kühlerem Wasser gekühlt werden. Bei einem normalem System vernachlässigbar, da es nur weniger °C sind, bei sehr stromhungrigen Systemen kann man durchaus mit mehr Durchfluss arbeiten. Jetzt ist eine DDC die stärkste Pumpe im Wasserkühlungsbereich, und schafft somit problemlos einen sehr hohen Durchfluss, ist dabei aber nunmal laut. Stark gedrosselt schafft sie den nötigen Durchfluss auch noch problemlos, du kannst also den ganzen Regelbereich nutzen. Um zu überprüfen, ob das wirklich so ist, kann man sie einfach auf den niedrigst möglichen Wert stellen, und die Temperaturen beobachten. Wenn da alles wie vorher ist, sehr gut, wenn nicht ist man doch im Regelbereich eingeschränkt. Denn bei vielen Pumpen gilt auch: Langsamer ist nicht zwingend leiser, da der Ton abhängig von der Drehzahl unterschiedlich hoch ist (wie beim Motor im Auto), und dazu noch die Resonanz mitwirkt, sodass man bei einer langsamen und eigentlich leisen Pumpe unerwartete Geräusche hört. Da muss man dann etwas testen, um einen geeigneten Wert zu finden, bei dem man selbst die Pumpe am wenigsten, optimal gar nicht wahrnimmt. Das ist auch kein Hexenwerk, meist reicht es einfach, irgendeinen recht niedrigen Wert einzustellen, und das funktioniert wunderbar und ist unhörbar. Dazu kommt, dass nicht ganz entlüftete Pumpen sehr laut sind, komplett entlüftete quasi unhörbar. Das ist bei meinen Pumpen ganz witzig, komplett entlüftet ist die D5 selbst auf höchster Stufe aus dem Gehäuse unhörbar, die DDC 3.25 macht ebenso kein Geräusch aus dem Gehäuse raus. 
Ist nun doch viel mehr Text geworden als geplant, aber sollte die Thematik ganz gut erklären.


----------



## Jens1989 (22. März 2019)

Super. Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung 
Aktuell habe ich sie bei ca. 30% stehen.
Darüber ändern sich die Temperaturen unter Last nicht.

Nach Abfallen der Last, brauch mein Kreislauf rund 1 Minute für ein Grad weniger Wassertemperatur. Kommt das hin?


----------



## Nacer (22. März 2019)

@Jens, ist es denn das Dark-base 700 geworden?


----------



## Jens1989 (22. März 2019)

@Nacer
Ja es ist das Dark Base 700 geworden.
Jedoch erst einmal nur mit einem Radiator.
Zu wenig Fittinge bestellt.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. März 2019)

Wasserkühlungen sind thermisch recht träge, es ist normal, dass es etwas dauert, bis sich die Wassertemperatur wieder auf ihren ursprünglichen Wert abgesenkt hat. 1 Minute ist zwar recht viel für einen kleinen Kreislauf, aber da der Durchfluss reicht, ist das völlig unbedenklich. Daraus kann man sogar grob seinen Durchfluss errechnen, wenn man will. Sicher dass die Pumpe komplett entlüftet ist? Mit viel Luft fördert eine Pumpe nämlich recht schlecht und ist dementsprechend laut, komplett entlüftet bleibt sie sehr leise und fördert enorm gut. ich frage nur deshalb, weil mir 30% schon recht hoch vorkommt, aber ich weiß nicht genau, wie sich die Drehzahl der DDC abhängig vom Pwm-Signal verhält, ich kann mich auch einfach irren und das komplett normal.


----------



## Jens1989 (23. März 2019)

Danke.
ich schreibe gleich, wenn ich wieder Daheim bin, mal PWM und Drehzahl als kleine Tabelle.
In der Pumpe ist keine sichtbare Luft.
Der AGB sitzt direkt darüber. Da dürfte definitiv keine Luft mehr sein.

Zu früh gefreut.
CPU Temperatur mit Prime95 auf 4,7 Ghz , 220W direkt bei 80 Grad.
Wasser wird mit der Zeit bis 45 Grad warm (habe dann Abgebrochen).

Radiator sitzt in der Front. Lüfter sind Pull montiert.
Der Luftdruck der Lüfter spüre ich aber deutlich. 
Hinten sitzt ein 140er der die warme Luft wieder absaugt.

i9-9900k und ZOTAC RTX2080 TI AMP.

@Nacer, welche Temperaturen hast du denn in deinem System?

Sollte ich für die CPU ein Limit bei 200W setzen?

Das ist meine erste WaKü. Ich arbeite sonst nur mit Servern. Da ist die Lautstärke eher zweitrangig ^^


----------



## Nacer (23. März 2019)

Cpu beim datteln liegt bei konstanten 55 Grad. Cpu radiator ist im Deckel. Lüfter laufen auf 1000u/min


----------



## Nacer (23. März 2019)

Also du drückst die Luft ins Gehäuse?


----------



## Jens1989 (23. März 2019)

Genau und sauge sie hinten mit einem 14er wieder ab.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. März 2019)

Das war zu erwarten und hat recht wenig mit der Pumpenleistung zu tun, eher das Problem, dass die Radiatorfläche nunmal etwas beschränkt ist. Ein 360er ist nunmal ziemlich knapp bemessen bei einem 9900k. Diese Wassertemperatur war zu erwarten, genau das war der Punkt, den am Anfang des Threads viele bemängelt haben. 
Ein Powerlimit bei 200w für die Cpu bringt quasi nichts, sinniger wäre es, dieses im Bereich 100-150w zu setzen. Relevant ist ohnehin nur die Temperatur beim Zocken, Prime95 ist eine nicht praxistypische Last, da gehen der Verbrauch und damit die Temperaturen schnell durch die Decke, beim Zocken sollte man je nach Spiel nicht höher als die genannten 100-150w kommen und kann so den Boost noch voll nutzen. 
Zusätzlich muss ich anmerken, 80°C sind überhaupt kein Problem für die Cpu, der Boost regelt im Bereich 95°C erst runter, bei 100°C taktet die Cpu dann hart runter, um nicht ein Kelvin wärmer zu werden. Das Problem ist, wenn man im Sommer hohe Raumtemperaturen hat, kann die Hardware auch derart warm werden, das schlägt sich 1:1 nieder, aber an und für sich sind 80°C völlig unbedenklich.


----------



## Jens1989 (23. März 2019)

Dann warte ich noch auf das Fitting und kann dann den zweiten Radiator in Betrieb nehmen.

Heute Abend gibt es den ersten "Langzeittest" mit Metro Exodus 
Ich berichte. Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Nacer (23. März 2019)

Die Lüfter sitzen quasi hinterm staubfilter und dann kommt der Radiator oder ist es umgekehrt? Filter, radiator, Lüfter. Ich frage speziell  ich spiele grad apex legends.


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2019)

Der 9900K taktet sogar erst nach erreichen der 100°C runter und selbst da vergehen erst ein paar Sekunden .
Zumindest bei meinem habe ich schon bei 100°C beobachten können wie kurz der Takt herunter gesetzte wird.

Im Grunde brauchst du kein Limit der Watt setzen, denn ich erreiche meist immer nur 95 Watt.
Diese 95 Watt überschreite ich mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne nur wenn ich Video schneide, Stresstests oder Benchmark aufführe.
Im normal Betrieb, selbst mit Spiele komme ich normalerweise nicht über 95 Watt.

Du kannst auch Stock drauf lassen, denn damit erreichst du 4,7 GHz auf alle Kerne unter Last und die Spannung und die Temperaturen dazu sind viel niedriger und gut zu halten. Zwischen 4,7 GHz und 5 GHz liegt ehe kaum ein Unterschied vor, das meiste spielt nur im Kopf ab da man sich mit 5 GHz besser fühlt. Ich kann mein Prozessor problemlos mit 5 GHz laufen lassen da Spannung und Temperaturen gut passen. Dennoch habe ich mich dazu entschieden den Turbo Boost von Intel mit Office zu nutzen und mit Spiele nur 4,7 GHz auf alle Kerne. Daher läuft momentan mein Prozessor mit Stock.

Habe aber nicht auf 95 Watt eingeschränkt, mein Prozessor kann soviel Watt ziehen wie er möchte.
Das sind Temperaturen mit meinem Prozessor mit 5 GHz und mit 4,7 GHz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wassertemperatur nicht beachten, da kommst ohne ein Mora und mit niedrigen Drehzahlen der Lüfter mit Volllast nicht hin.


----------



## Jens1989 (23. März 2019)

Ich habe nun ein wenig gezockt und ein wenig probiert.

Die Variante: "Lüfter saugen durch den Radiator Luft von Außen in das Gehäuse" klappt am besten.

Durch die Abdeckung in der Front gibt es beim wegblasen von warmer Luft schweren Hitze-stau.
Wenn ich diese entferne funktionieren beide Varianten gleich gut.

Ich würde bei dem zweiten Radiator nun auch Luft von Außen durch den Radiator ansaugen. Das wegpusten würde da genau so wenig funktionieren wie in der Front.
Dann würde ich noch einen zweiten 140er  unter der Abdeckung verbauen um Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu transportieren.

Meint ihr dem Rest in der Kiste könnte auf dauer etwas zu warm werden?


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2019)

Bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme und mein 420er bläst vorne rein und mein 240er oben auch rein.

Habe hinten nur einen 140er Lüfter verbaut der raus bläst und der Rest hat bei mir seit 3 Jahren schon immer gute Temperaturen.
Am ende musst du es bei dir selbst überwachen und schauen, da es sich von System zu System und Gehäuse sich alles ändern oder Unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Nacer (23. März 2019)

Ich habe auch einen 140er im Boden montiert. In der Front habe ich wie schon erwähnt einen 280er radiator für die VGA montiert. Die Lüfter drücken durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse. Ich hatte zuvor auch vieles Probiert und bemerkt das es zu einem Hitzestau kommt wenn die Lüfter die warme Luft rausrücken.. Bei der gpu komme ich aktuell auf 48-49Grad beim Spielen.. Oben habe ich den 360er Radiator für die CPU . Dort Drücken 2 raus und einer rein. Komme hier auf 55 Grad.. Im Gehäuse selbst habe ich rund 36 Grad,Gemessenen oberhalb der Grafikkarte.Und meine Mainboard temp meldet auch so ca 36-39 Grad, bei 20 Grad aussentemp  Ich bin selbst noch ein wenig am Experimentieren.. Werde mir zb für den 360er Radiator mal noch andere Fans besorgen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2019)

Habe das ganze mal bei mir vorhin ausgetestet.

Mein Prozessor läuft momentan nur mit 4,7 GHz auf alle Kerne, normal habe ich ihn auch auf 5 GHz am laufen. Meine Grafikkarte läuft mit 2040/7000MHz und ist in diesem Sinn nicht übertaktet. Nur den GPU-Takt habe ich über 2000 Mhz gesetzt und das ganze sogar mit Untervolt 1,000v am laufen.

Habe mein Mora abgeklemmt und ich habe meine Schnellkupplung so verbaut das ich mein Loop wieder schließen kann. Dadurch lief das ganze nur noch über den 420er der vorne verbaut ist und dem 240er der oben verbaut ist. Wie bereits erwähnt blasen die Lüfter der beide Radiatoren rein.

Ich bin auf 35°C Wassertemperatur gekommen und dabei liefen die Lüfter mit 800 U/min.
Mit dem Mora komme ich auf nur 27-30°C und nur 500 U/min aller Lüfter.


----------



## Jens1989 (24. März 2019)

@Nacer
Super. Vielen Dank. 

@IICARUS
Deine Radiatoren sind zwar etwas größer. Aber trotzdem Danke für deine Mühe 


Überlege die NF-S12A oder NF-F12 zu holen.
Die NF-F12 haben einen höheren Druck und ziehen wahrscheinlich die Luft besser durch das Gehäuse.
Die NF-S12A einen höheren Airflow und sind leiser.

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Sinusspass (24. März 2019)

Die ideale Lüfterwahl wären die A12x25, wobei man da auch entsprechend bezahlt. Der entscheidende Vorteil dieser Lüfter ist allerdings, dass sie bei identischer Leistung wie die F12 deutlich leiser sind und man somit höhere Drehzahlen nutzen kann, ohne dass die ganze Sache laut wird, was dann natürlich in besserer Performance resultiert.


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2019)

Ja kann natürlich nur mit dem testen was ich auch verbaut habe. 

Ich würde die Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax nahem. Aber die normalen F12 habe ich auch verbaut und sind auch gut.
Auf meinem Mora habe ich die NF-P12 verbaut, die sind auch ganz gut.


----------



## Nacer (24. März 2019)

Genau diese habe ich grad im Auge.. Was sagt ihr zu den NF-F12 Industrie PWM's bringen die einen Mehrwert!? Ausser natürlich das sie höher drehen können..

LG


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2019)

In meinen Augen nicht, weil mit einer Wakü versucht man unter 1000 U/min zu bleiben und selbst mit 1200-1500 U/min hat man genug Leistung.
Von den Industrial wird leider oft von knacken aus dem Lager berichtet. Daher bin ich davon nicht so überzeugt. Hatte mal Lüfter da die waren mit niedriger Drehzahl leise, nur konnte man dann ein knacken aus dem Lager raus hören was mich sehr gestört hat. Mit hoher Drehzahl war das knacken nicht mehr zu hören, aber ich wollte meine Lüfter mit niedriger Drehzahl laufen lassen.


----------



## Nacer (24. März 2019)

Vielen Dank, dann werde ich mich an die chromax halten.


----------



## takan (24. März 2019)

hab db 900 rev2. vorne den silent loop und oben die 3 gehäuselüfter (140mm) ist ein wenig knapp bzw nicht mehr möglich dann, glaube ich. oder ein ultra slim radi zwischen skelett und deckel vom gehäuse. dann würde es vllt gehen. da is bequiet wirklcih nicht sogut, sieht tool aus und meins hat eine QI ladestation, aber das wars schon am positiven, finde ich, eventuell noch der shroud zum netzteil verdecken. aber das ist eine fummelei mit dem teil.


----------



## Jens1989 (25. März 2019)

@IICARUS
Du kannst doch wohl zum testen mal andere Hardware kaufen?! 

@Sinusspass
Die sind schon gut. Aber halt echt teuer. Haben einen hohen Volumenstrom und einen hohen Druck.
Werde die aber wohl kaufen.

Edit: Habe sie bestellt.


----------



## IICARUS (25. März 2019)

Jens1989 schrieb:


> @IICARUS
> Du kannst doch wohl zum testen mal andere Hardware kaufen?!


Rechnung geht aber an dich...


----------



## Nacer (25. März 2019)

Jens1989 schrieb:


> Edit: Habe sie bestellt.



Dann gib mal bescheid was die Bringen im 700er... Ich habe mir jetzt die NF-F12 Chromax bestellt.


----------



## Jens1989 (27. März 2019)

@Nacer
Die sind auf jeden Fall super leise. Genauere Ergebnisse folgen.

@Sinusspass
Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung.


----------



## IICARUS (27. März 2019)

Ich habe die normalen F12 verbaut und die sind sehr gut.
Als ich meine kaufte gab es die schwarzen Chromax noch nicht, sonst wären diese Lüfter meine erste Wahl gewesen.
Habe auch noch P12 verbaut was ich auch gut weiter empfehlen kann. Die A14 sind natürlich die besten die ich verbaut habe, sind aber 140mm Lüfter.


----------



## Jens1989 (28. März 2019)

Nach viel probieren, hier nun meine Config:

Front: 3 Lüfter Frischluft ansaugend. Radiator außen, Lüfter innen. Also Pull.
Top: 3 Lüfter ausblasend. Push.

Prime95 (Small FFT´s / max. Heat) 210W
FurMark GPU 90-100%

Nach 30 Minuten "Vollgas" 51 Grad Wassertemperatur.
Pumpe ist ausgelegt bis 60 Grad.


----------



## Nacer (28. März 2019)

Das finde ich ja komisch, in genau dieser Konstellation Radi aussen, Lüfter innen Frischluft ansaugend, hatte ich ein deutlich schlechteres Ergebnis wie jetzt aktuell Lüfter aussen Radi innen.. Kann aber evtl an den Fans liegen.


----------



## Jens1989 (28. März 2019)

Du hattest den Front-Radiator innen und die Lüfter außen und hast Luft reindrückt?


----------



## Nacer (28. März 2019)

So habe ich es jetzt ja. Zuvor hatte ich radiator aussen, Lüfter innen, saugend ins Gehäuse.


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2019)

Mal eine Frage... wie schaffe ich es nur auf 26,5°C Wassertemperatur zu kommen.

Raumtemperatur: 24,8°
Temperatur im Gehäuse 29,2°C

Habe also fast 30°C im Gehäuse und wie bekannt ist kann nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur gekühlt werden.
Lüfter vom Mora laufen momentan nicht mit(Siehe Bild NF-P12).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das selbe aus dem letztem Hochsommer...

Raumtemperatur 30°C
Gehäuse 37,4°C
Wassertemepratur 33,8°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbaute Radiatoren 1x 420mm + 1x 240mm intern und 1x Mora extern.
Lüfter sind intern immer von außen verbaut und blassen durch die Radiatoren in das Gehäuse.
Es wird daher die Luft aus dem Raum genutzt und nicht die wärmere Luft aus dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Jens1989 (28. März 2019)

@IICARUS
Die Frage klingt ironisch 

Ich hab die Mosel hier um die Ecke.
Ich hänge da einen kleinen Radiator rein und kühle mit Flusswasser


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2019)

Wieso so umständlich, setzt ein Schlauch rein und zapfe das Wasser ab, dann brauchst noch nicht mal ein Radiator...


----------



## Nacer (31. März 2019)

Hat jemand von euch den Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 360mm in Verwendung? Ist der empfehlenswert und gibt es ggf sogar Vorteile zum normalen St30?
Ich weiß das die Kühlflüssigkeit einmal komplett durch den Radiator läuft, bei den anderen Radiatoren ist dies ja anders. Da läuft sie in U-Form einmal hin und dann wieder zurück zum Ausgang.

LG


----------



## Sinusspass (31. März 2019)

Hab ihn zwar nicht selbst in Verwendung, aber der Vorteil oder je nach Situation Nachteil ist halt, dass man an einem Ende rein und am anderen Ende raus kann. Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, kommt ganz auf die Planung des Kreislaufs an. Manche sagen auch, dass X-Flow minimal weniger Kühlleistung bietet als der normale Aufbau, aber das kann man schon unter der Rubrik na und? verbuchen.


----------



## Nacer (31. März 2019)

Er soll einzig für die CPU zuständig sein.. Soll dann oben rein.. Da das dark-base 700 ja nur hinten lüftungsschlitze im Deckel hat, bin ich der meinung das es ggf eine gute Lösung mit dem x-flow sein könnte. Mein Gedanke ist: da wo er gut Abluft wegblasen kann geht die warme Flüssigkeit rein und zur anderen Seite, da wo die Kühlung eher mäßig ist wieder raus.
Ich muss nur mal schauen ob der Radiator reinpasst. Mein jetziger hat 396mm in der Länge. Der x-flow hat hingegen 412mm.


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. März 2019)

Unterschiede sind quasi nicht vorhanden und die einfachere Verschlauchung mit einem x-flow wäre mir wichtiger.

Test: Alphacool 360mm Radiator-Roundup - Testergebnisse

Hier sind die Abstände in der Kühlleistung zwischen dem normalen nexxxos und dem x-flow größer. Allerdings wird hier mit einem Durchfluss von 1gpm = 227 l/h getestet.

XSPC TX480 Ultrathin Radiator – Page 4

Interessant sind auch die XSPC Crossflow ultrathin Radiatoren. Sie sind ~10mm dünner und ermöglichen eine variablere Verschlauchung:


XSPC TX360 Crossflow ultrathin ab €'*'69,84 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

XSPC TX240 Crossflow ultrathin ab €'*'59,84 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nacer (31. März 2019)

Wobei die vorkammern der alphacool etwas optimierter ausgelegt sind. Hier wird eher dafür gesorgt das die Flüssigkeit gleichmäßig durch den  ganzen Radiator strömt.  Die xspc sind ja nochmal länger.


----------



## Jens1989 (31. März 2019)

Entschuldigt die lange Abwesenheit.

Ich habe die Konfig jetzt noch einmal wie Nacer.
Radiator innen und Lüfter außen, Luft reindrückend.

Das ist in der Tat viel besser. 
Wieso ich beim ersten mal schlechtere Ergebnisse hatte, kann ich nicht sagen,


Jedoch habe ich festgestellt, dass das Gehäuse sehr viel "Falschluft" zieht.
Beim Top-Radiator strömt ein großer Teil der erwärmten Luft am Radiator vorbei und wird erneut eingesogen.

In der Front strömt ein großer Teil der Luft durch die Kabeldurchführungen und wird auch wieder erneut eingesogen.

Das ist in etwa so, als würde man versuchen seine Wohnung zu kühlen indem man den Kühlschrank offen lässt.
Sinnig ist dies nicht.

Also habe ich die Öffnungen hoch-professionell mit Kreppband verschlossen.
Kreppband lässt sich nämlich rückstandslos entfernen.

Der Luftsog an den Gehäuseöffnungen ist deutlich stärker geworden. Das System zeiht also wesentlich mehr Frischluft.

Die Temperaturen sind ein gutes Stück runter und ich bestelle nun schönes, schwarzes Klebeband


----------



## Jens1989 (31. März 2019)

@IICARUS 

Vielleicht kann ich dann auch kleine Fische in den Kreislauf integrieren


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. März 2019)

Nacer schrieb:


> Wobei die vorkammern der alphacool etwas  optimierter ausgelegt sind. Hier wird eher dafür gesorgt das die  Flüssigkeit gleichmäßig durch den  ganzen Radiator strömt.  Die xspc  sind ja nochmal länger.



Länger ist ein Argument, aber hier sind ein alphacool x-flow, der "normale" nexxxos und der "normale" xspc ultra thin (nicht der x-flow) im Vergleich aufgeführt. Der xspx Radiator liegt vor beiden Alphacool Radiatoren. 

XSPC TX480 Ultrathin Radiator – Page 4

Was soll sich also aus den "optimierten" schrägen Vorkammer in der Praxis für ein Vorteil ergeben?


----------



## Nacer (31. März 2019)

@Jens. Die Problematik mit der falsch Luft habe ich auch festgestellt.. An kreppband tuning dachte ich auch schon.. Insbesondere der Top Bereich muss optimiert werden... Hier geht viel warme Luft wieder hinter dem Radiator wieder ins Gehäuse.

@Lios Nudin. Ich gehe davon aus das die Flüssigkeit gleichmäßig durch alle Bereiche des Radiators gedrückt wird und nicht zb nur durch den mittigen Bereich,geringster Widerstand usw.


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. März 2019)

Angenommen das wäre der Fall: Davon ist in den Messergebnissen der angegeben Testberichte kein positiver Effekt zu sehen.


----------



## Nacer (1. April 2019)

Ich habe jetzt den NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 360mm bestellt. Wenn er verbaut ist gebe ich mal ein Feedback ab.

@Jens: kannst du Fotos einstellen von deinen Kreppband Tuning Maßnahmen?


----------



## Jens1989 (6. April 2019)

@Nacer 

War er leid zu basteln und habe ein anderes Gehäuse gekauft.
Das Dark Base 700 ist schon verkauft.


----------



## Nacer (6. April 2019)

Man kann doch nicht immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gehen. Wo bleibt dein Kampfgeist


----------



## Jens1989 (7. April 2019)

@Nacer 
Nutze das System auch produktiv.
Kann da nicht jeden Tag 2 Stunden rumbasteln


----------



## maexi01 (9. April 2019)

Ich habe das 700er und das 900er Plus rev.2. Das 700er steht unter meinem Arbeitsplatz, leer genutzt wird das 900er. Der eigentlich Grund ist der Platzmangel im 700er. Ich bin gerne mit dem gesamten Oberkörper im Gehäuse, gut etwas übertrieben, aber ich brauche Platz zum Basteln. Früher zu Zeiten von Atarie 800 hat man sich keine Gedanken über Kühlung gemacht, da ging es mehr um, hoffentlich funktioniert das Laufwerk und kann meine Disketten heute lesen, Pingpong in Monochrom. Heute überlege ich, ob ich besser direkt die Hardtubes (Glas) mit 90° Winkel nehme oder ob ich lieber gerade nehme und dazu 90° Anschlüsse. Aber kommen wir zu eigentlichem. Ich habe gerade heute den ST 30 Full Chopper in 420 verbaut, hatte den rum liegen und langeweile. Nötig war das nicht weil bei mir ein Mora werkelt einfach neugierde und langeweile. Daten kann ich gerne nachreichen oder auch ein Bild vom inneren des Gehäuses. Mal eben abgelesen CPU 30°C, GPU 25°C Wasser 25°C. Wie gesagt ich kann auch ein Screen von allem machen. Ich könnte jetzt Geschichten über Lüfter und Lautstärke schreiben aber das verkneif ich mir. Dazu ist der User zu verschieden in seiner Wahrnehmung. Ich sach immer: erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als Du kuckst Du.


----------

